# lost at sea



## howard james (Jul 21, 2008)

hi chaps and ladys can anyone help me find the name of a ship that was lost off the coast of ireland/atlantic about 1951 my uncle hughie ellis was the only survivour,it was in some newspapers at the time, i think it was a head line ship but can,t be sure if anyone can help me i would be very greatful,

regards howard james


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Howard.

The ship was the coaster Eleth. I have two articles from The Times on the loss, one mentioning "Mr. Hugh Ellis, of Grove Street, Liverpool, the sole survivor of the crew". If you'd like copies, send me a PM to advise your email address.

The Eleth (1891) was owned by Messrs. William Thomas & Co. of Liverpool. She sailed from Birkenhead on the 31st Jan 1951, bound for Dundalk with a crew of 10 and a cargo of coal slurry. She foundered off the coast of Ireland on the 1st Feb 1951.

There is also a wreck report for the Eleth on the PortCities site (in text and in PDF format): 
http://www.plimsoll.org/resources/SCCLibraries/WreckReports/14218.asp 

From the report: 
The "Eleth" was a single screw steam coaster, built in 1891, of iron and steel by Messrs. R. Williamson of Workington, and since 1913 had been owned by Messrs. William Thomas & Company of Liverpool, except for the period 1941 to 1946, when she was owned by H.M. Government. Her designated managing owner was Mr. Frank Lewis Thomas of Amlwch. She was of 368 tons gross, 152 feet in length, 23.6 feet beam and 8.7 feet depth, divided by three watertight bulkheads separating the following compartments: forepeak, hold, machinery space, and after peak. Her machinery was aft. The cargo hold was divided into two parts by a wooden hinged bulkhead. An undivided double bottom extended from her forepeak bulkhead to the machinery space bulkhead.


regards,
Martin


----------



## howard james (Jul 21, 2008)

*Lost At Sea*

Thanks to Melliget, one of our aussie members, he has come up with all the info about the loss ,it was the SS ELETH foundered off dundalk ireland on 1st of febuary 1951 left birkenhead 31st january 1951,with the loss of nine crew members my uncle hugh ellis ,boson being the sole surivour.

the Eleth belonged to william thomas & co of orial chambers Liverpool
Thanks to Melliget a long standing family mystery has been laid to rest,and all those who viewed the thread thanks.


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

Launched 6 October 1891 as the BLACK ROCK for Alfred Rowlands of Liverpool 

12 August 1913 Sank after collision with steamer BALNIEL 11 (628/ 1909) near Bar Light Vessel Liverpool bay. Two crew lost

Later that year raised, sold and repaired 

1918 renamed ELETH

1940 sold to MOW renamed EMPIRE LETHE

1946 sold back to owners renamed ELETH

1 February 1951 foundered


----------



## howard james (Jul 21, 2008)

*Lost At Sea*

Thanks Davidjm
all the more info the better,so she had sink before eh must have been an unlucky ship


----------



## tell (Feb 12, 2005)

I lost a good ship mate on the ELETH Jimmy Murphy a fireman from the southend of Liverpool


----------



## howard james (Jul 21, 2008)

*Eleth*



tell said:


> I lost a good ship mate on the ELETH Jimmy Murphy a fireman from the southend of Liverpool


Hi Tell always remember when i was 9 year old a lot of relatives getting in touch and calling at my aunties in grove st liverpool for informatoin about there loved ones last hours, i do know my uncle hughie said he did have a wedding ring i think the second enginer gave to him to give to his wife which he did.a sad day for them all RIP


----------



## tashamcblast (Apr 7, 2009)

*maybe more lost relatives*



howard james said:


> Hi Tell always remember when i was 9 year old a lot of relatives getting in touch and calling at my aunties in grove st liverpool for informatoin about there loved ones last hours, i do know my uncle hughie said he did have a wedding ring i think the second enginer gave to him to give to his wife which he did.a sad day for them all RIP


this is me natasha!! just wanted to see if you recieved my private message!!

my uncle hugie was the sole surviour of the eleth!!!! i have newspapers cuttings at home going back from sunday febuary 4th 1951! the news of the world paper, front page has the story and a pic of uncle hughie! can you please get in touch Howard!!

kindest regards to you,

natasha ellis


----------



## Wendy bell (Aug 19, 2020)

howard james said:


> hi chaps and ladys can anyone help me find the name of a ship that was lost off the coast of ireland/atlantic about 1951 my uncle hughie ellis was the only survivour,it was in some newspapers at the time, i think it was a head line ship but can,t be sure if anyone can help me i would be very greatful,
> 
> regards howard james


Hi Howard. The eleth was captained by my grandfather Alexander smith


----------



## howard james (Jul 21, 2008)

Wendy bell said:


> Hi Howard. The eleth was captained by my grandfather Alexander smith


Hi wendy sorry about the delay in replying
was he the captain at the time if so my uncle was the boson and spook very highly of him i have copy of the court of enquiery held in Liverpool if you would like a copy email me at [email protected] it was a very sad day indeed


----------

